# DV lottery education



## Robbie75 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I'm new to this forum and have been thinking for a long time about moving to the US. This year I'm planning on entering the DV lottery and hope for the best. However, I have a few questions about the highest education since it's quite different from Sweden.

For the moment I have a bachelor in economics but I only have one thesis before I can get my masters degree. I the application there are two options for me I guess. Either a 'university degree' or 'some graduate level courses'. Even though I probably will get my masters degree before I move (if I'm selected of course), I will not be able to obtain it before a potential interview.

Anyone that can help me?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As a Bachelor, you have a university degree.
It doesn't even matter if you have 1 university degree, some university level courses, a Masters degree or a PhD. As long as you have at least successfully completed your secondary education (high school).


----------



## Robbie75 (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, what I was wondering is what I should put on the application. Does it matter at all if I have some courses on advanced level? It might be that I'm not very clear when I write. Ususally it sound better in my head before I type it down.


----------



## daygl0 (Aug 12, 2015)

No. There is a difference between a bachelor's, a master's, and a Ph.D.

According to the instructions for the DV:
Highest level of education you have achieved, as of today: (1) Primary school only, (2) Some high
school, no diploma, (3) High school diploma, (4) Vocational school, (5) Some university courses,
(6) University degree, (7) Some graduate-level courses, (8) Master’s degree, (9) Some doctorallevel
courses, and (10) Doctorate. 

I would follow the instructions. As of today, you have (7), some graduate-level courses.


----------



## Robbie75 (Sep 30, 2015)

Great. Thank you so much for the answer. That was exactly what I thought, but since we have a bit of a different way of naming things here in Sweden I was a bit confused. Also here there is no difference between the courses you study as a Ph.D student or as a masters student.


----------



## daygl0 (Aug 12, 2015)

I mean, that's technically the same in the US as well (depends on the program and university), but in general, graduate level courses are graduate level courses. The degree has more to do with the level (or existence) of a thesis and its contribution to the collected knowledge of the field. In the sciences, the masters can function as the first two years of the Ph.D. since we typically take classes before moving on to completely independent research and your thesis. 

Anyways, I would tend towards the letter of the instructions, especially when its explicitly stated.


----------

